# Sony Moble ES



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Any one tried out the new ES 6.5" set from sony yet?


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

soundman s doing a full sony install in his sons new car. curious to see how it all turns out


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

jimmys91 said:


> Any one tried out the new ES 6.5" set from sony yet?


RE: XS-162ES

Not yet, but I've been thinking about it since it is relatively inexpensive for a major manufacturer's "flagship" component set. I was waiting to see if they would release a 3-way set like the previous Sony flagship components.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

I contemplated getting them extensively! Only thing that held me back was the crossover point at 5k. I really wanted to go 3 way, so took the plunge. Besides everyone I asked about Sony for SQ basically laughed at me. So being my first SQ system I decided to just go big with frogs. Unfortunately there’s not enough info/reviews out there to make the argument that they’re good. All the research I’ve done on them was from overseas reviewers in a foreign language ore Sony fanboys. They do look very nicely made tho! Something tells me they stole audio frogs gs composite basket design 👀


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Since @ErinH has tested quite a few of the Audiofrog GB (and at least one of the GS drivers that I recall), I'd be interested in his Klippel results with this new Sony Mobile ES set as a comparison.

At $298 for the complete 2-way set it _could_ end up as a new off-the-shelf value leader..._if_ they passed the litmus test.

I haven't seen any really meaningful specs on these yet, but at least Kris Bulla @ Sony touted that the midwoofers employ shorting rings, so it shows that Sony did decide to spend a few extra dollars towards improving their performance, so there's that.

Would be really cool if these would simply drop into Erin's existing midwoofer & tweeter locations in his Civic for a "real world" 2-way subjective comparison against his GB60 and Scan tweeter combo (temporarily omitting the Dynaudio mids).  But all of the extra time & setup that'd obviously be necessary to do would be a Big Ask, especially in a daily driver that you can't afford to have any down time in.

To that point, for a long time I've dreamed about creating a beater project car with versatile interchangeable baffle mounts/rings to test different speaker setups and combinations in standard OEM locations. As much as I'd still like to do that, it's just not "my gig", and time spent with family and friends and my other hobbies are ultimately more important to me. Wish there was more time in each day!


----------



## test13371997 (May 10, 2021)

the xover point is at 5KHz, which is odd.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Since @ErinH has tested quite a few of the Audiofrog GB (and at least one of the GS drivers that I recall), I'd be interested in his Klippel results with this new Sony Mobile ES set as a comparison.


you keep mentioning this… I’m totally willing to. But I can’t afford to buy them myself. So if you want to or arrange a group funding effort and have someone have them shipped to me, I’d be willing to test them.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinH said:


> you keep mentioning this… I’m totally willing to. But I can’t afford to buy them myself. So if you want to or arrange a group funding effort and have someone have them shipped to me, I’d be willing to test them.


😊 Appreciate it. I'm drowning in various projects at the moment, but will try to order a pair and send them your way when I get a chance.

Cheers!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

test13371997 said:


> the xover point is at 5KHz, which is odd.


Work out what the actual roll-off & response would look like with a simple 1st order Crossover (6dB/octave) at 5kHz.  And the midwoofer's response was supposedly designed to naturally roll-off as well, resulting in a summed even/smooth response.

Hopefully we'll see since Erin has been so gracious, and if I can get a pair to him.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Why oh why did they not put a digital out on it


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I can save you some time, and skip directly to the part where he gives a comprehensive review about the Mobile ES setup:





😁

(also, video was sponsored by Sony, as he says in the beginning, and in the end).


----------



## test13371997 (May 10, 2021)

jimmys91 said:


> Why oh why did they not put a digital out on it


Because that would defeat the main purpose of the headunit


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

haakono said:


> (also, video was sponsored by Sony, as he says in the beginning, and in the end).


well yeah, he never uses sony in anything, aside from the GX9 he put in his F150 when he had it. This is also the first time i've seen him do anything speaker wise in the back hahaha. I think the video is just a good way to get a look at everything


----------

